# MD relocating to Bangkok...help!!!



## caseymd (Apr 1, 2014)

Any advice for medical professionals relocating to Bangkok from the US?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Jeezz Casey.........question is pretty vague.
Are you moving as an MD, as a retiree, are you going to work in BKK, will you come alone or with partner and possible kids?

The more info you give on your background and status, the easier it will be to give some proper advise.


----------

